
Lisp implementation in sed - eatonphil
https://github.com/shinh/sedlisp
======
archimedespi
When the Lisp in Make post hit the front page of HN earlier today, I was
astonished. This has _topped_ that experience of WTF/disbelief, which I
thought previously impossible :D

~~~
i336_
Related:

# FORTH in Bash

\- More info:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bashforth](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bashforth)

\- The script:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20141107021446/http://www.forthfr...](http://web.archive.org/web/20141107021446/http://www.forthfreak.net/bashforth)

\- The extension WP mentions:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ForthHub/ForthFreak/master...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ForthHub/ForthFreak/master/SmallOOPS)

\- A screenshot:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20141106213840/http://www.forthfr...](http://web.archive.org/web/20141106213840/http://www.forthfreak.net/index.cgi?BashForth)

# Tetris in Sed (by a russian girl)

\- Info (in Russian):
[http://uuner.livejournal.com/55238.html](http://uuner.livejournal.com/55238.html)

\- Working downloads:
[https://github.com/uuner/sedtris](https://github.com/uuner/sedtris)

# Arkanoid and Sokoban written in sed

\-
[http://aurelio.net/projects/sedarkanoid/](http://aurelio.net/projects/sedarkanoid/)

\-
[http://aurelio.net/projects/sedsokoban/](http://aurelio.net/projects/sedsokoban/)

# Sed LLVM emitter

\- TBD

------
nocman
To quote that well known sage (Sinbad) ...

"Well ... Sounds like you need a woman!"

(kidding, of course :-D)

~~~
craftkiller
There's always this classic with the same sentiment:
[http://cryptnet.net/mirrors/texts/kissedagirl.html](http://cryptnet.net/mirrors/texts/kissedagirl.html)

------
michaelsbradley
I've always loved the license for awklisp – see the bottom half of the README:

[https://github.com/darius/awklisp](https://github.com/darius/awklisp)

------
baldfat
I should look at making a Racket Language for a never going to happen but SED
replacement. Limited to just data munging.

~~~
soegaard
A place to start:

    
    
        http://docs.racket-lang.org/mzlib/mzlib_awk.html?q=awk
    

"AWK" in Racket.

~~~
baldfat
Now that is awesome thank you! The more I have been looking into this the more
I see how Racket could be the best tool for data munging.

------
glonq
Lisp in sed? There are two things wrong with that ;)

------
blue1
I am dreaming of a Lisp implemented in m4.

~~~
joshguthrie
I am dreaming of a JavaScript implemented in sed, which itself implements
Lisp.

------
kras143
What's the motivation? Just an academic exercise?

------
ised
GNU sed only.

